# صنع ذات يوم فى مصر ( الطائرة حلوان 300)



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

هذه صور لمراحل تطوير طائرات حلوان 300 و محركها
E300
كان يا مكان فى سالف العصر و الأون​


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

بعض المعلومات التى استطعت تجميعها و لكن بالانجليزية
*Helwan HA-300*

*History *
* The Egyptian Helwan (also Haluan or Heluan) HA-300 lightweight jet fighter is an exotic and enigmatic aircraft. It is quite unique by being the lightest Mach 2 fighter ever built (at a take off weight of 3.200 kg for the first prototype and 4.500 kg for the planned series version). It was the last jet fighter conceived under the direction of Willy Messerschmitt, and in its later stage (after Messerschmitt dropped out of the project) the development team was actually headed by Kurt Tank, that other famous German designer. And it was truly cosmopolitan from its conception onward.*

* The development actually started in 1952 in Spain, based on late WW2 developments undertaken in Oberammergau. With declining Spanish interest, Messerschmitt must have been quite happy when Egypt signed a contract in 1959 to continue the development of this fighter.*

* The final development resulted in a tailed delta configuration, not unlike the MIG 21. Power for the small and light delta fighter came from a Bristol Orpheus 703 engine in the first two prototypes, whereas the third prototype and the series were planned for the locally developed Brandner/EGAO E-300. *

* The project team consisted of Egyptian, German, Swiss, Spanish and Austrian members. As they did not have any experienced local test pilots, Egypt sought and found help from another non-aligned country: India provided Kapil Bargava for the flight tests.*

* The first prototype flew for the first time on March 7, 1964, the second prototype (depicted in the model) on July 22, 1965. While the prototypes displayed pleasing handling characteristics not unlike the similar (but lower performance) Folland Gnat, there was little doubt about its inferiority to the MIG 21, which had at that time already entered service with the EAF. This, combined with the very slow development process and economic problems in Egypt finally led to the cancellation of the whole project. The third prototype (powered by the Brandner engine) was completed and ground tested, but never flew. In May 1969 - 17 years after the development had started! - the curtain finally fell for Messerschmitt´s last fighter.*
*The second prototype has actually survived the cancellation. It was transferred to Germany in the early 90's and found its place in the Oberschleissheim Air Museum just outside of Munich. *

*Type *
Single-seat interceptor 

*Country*
Egypt 

*Manufacturer*
Helwan works of the Egyptian General Aero Organization (EGAO)1

General Information
Crew : 1 
* Weapons :* It was planned to fit two 20 or 30 mm guns and two Atoll air-to-air missiles
*Power plant : *1 x Bristol Orpheus 703 (Brandner E-300 was fitted to the third prototpye)
Thrust : 1 x 21,6 kN (4850 lbs). For the E-300, the calculated thrust with afterburner was 10540 lbs 

*Dimensions *
Length : 13,0 m
Heigth : 3,65 m
Span : 5,84 m
Wing area : 16,7 sq m

*Weights *
 Max. take-off weight : 4490 kg

*Performance *
 Max. speed : Mach 1.13 (was expected to be Mach 2 with Brandner E-300 engine)
 Service ceiling : 18000 m
Range : around 1400 km (estimated)

*Costs *
It is said that the programme cost the Egyptian government some 135 million Pounds.

*Customers *
Egyptian Air Force, but only two protoypes were flown at Helwan before the programme was terminated in 1969.

*Remarks *
After the Second World War, Professor Willy Messerschmitt for some years worked in Spain where he designed the HA-200 jet trainer, which first flew in 1955. Even two years before, design studies were started on a small Mach 2 interceptor, designated P 300. This led to the construction of a glider as proof of concept vehicle (HA-300P). As Spanish interest in the project vaned and funds dried up, the whole programme was transferred to Egypt.
There the first prototype HA-300 made its maiden flight on 7 March 1964, with Indian test pilot Kapil Barghava at the controls. The second prototype followed on 22 July 1965. With the Orpheus engine, the aircraft was severely underpowered, but development of the planned Brandner E-300 did only progress slowly. Finally, the programme was cancelled in 1969, even though a third protoype with the E-300 had started taxi test already​


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

بعض الصور الاخرى للطائرة


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

الطائرة الأن معروضة فى متحف للطيران فى المانيا لأنه تم الاستعانة بمهندسين المان فى تلك الفترة فى اعمال التطوير للطائرة و المحرك.


----------



## م المصري (24 يناير 2007)

تقبل تحياتي علي هذا الموضوع ,,,,


----------



## fractaledge3 (25 يناير 2007)

بعض معلومات اخرى

Helwan HA-300

Development
The Helwan HA-300 was orginally designed in Spain by Professor Willy Messerschmitt, who headed a German-Spanish design team, to meet a Ejercito del Aire (EdA) (Spanish Air Force) requirement. The development was initiated by the Spanish Hispano-Aviacion concern who produced a full-scale glider model, designated HA-23P, before the programme was transferred to Egypt in 1960. The United Arab Republic (UAR), consisting of Egypt, Syria and Yemen, assumed the sponsorship of the programme and it was controlled by the Egyptian General Aero Organisation (EGAO). Test facilities and workshops for the development of the fighter and the powerplant were built at Helwan.
The HA-300 was orginally conceived as a tailless delta, powered by one Bristol Siddeley Orpheus B.Or.12 turbojet, rated at 3,057 kg dry and 3,706 kg with reheat. The maximum speed should be Mach 1.5. Before the programme was transferred to Egypt, a swept tailplane was introduced at the base of the rear fuselage, so a similar configuration to the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 'Fishbed' was adopted, and considerable developemnt of the basic design was then undertaken by German, Spanish and Egyptian engineers, who adapted the design for the E-300 turbojet and for speeds in the order of Mach two.


Structure
The HA-300 was a very small aircraft, roughly comparable with the Fiat G.91 and the Northrop F-5A/B Freedom Fighter, and had a mid-mounted delta wing with a thickness/chord ratio of about four per cent and a leading edge sweep of 57.5 degrees. In view of the moderately large approach incidences associated with highly loaded deltas such as the HA-300, the pilot of the HA-300 would appear to suffer an exceptionally poor view for landing, and it is therefore possible that in the production variant some form of mechanical nose dropping would have been used.

Powerplant
The Bristol Siddeley Orpheus turbojet was initially planned to power the HA-300, but it was not powerfull enough for the HA-300 to reach supersonic speeds. The E-300 turbojet was developed by a team headed by Dr. Ferdinand Brandner, who came from Austria to Egypt to assist in the development of the E-300 turbojet.
During a visit to Egypt in early 1963, the Vice President of India, Dr. Zakir Hussain, was asked by the Egytian Air Force Chief, M. Sidky Mahmout, for help with the HA-300 programme. In fact, Egypt wanted only help for the development of the E-300 engine and an Indian test pilot.

A test rig for the E-300 turbojet was build at Military Aircraft Factory Number 36 at Helwan, where Indian engineers assisted in the development of the E-300 turbojet, which ran for the first time in July 1963. The HA-300 had lateral intakes, possible derived from the intakes of the Lockheed F-104G Starfighter, for the E-300 turbojet.

To test the E-300 turbojet, an example was fitted to the left inboard position of an Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Antonov An-12 'Cub', where it replaced the Ivchyenko Al-20K turboprop. This An-12 was damaged on 5 June 1967 by IDF/AF Sud-Ouest SO.4050A Vantours at Helwan.

India supported the development programme for the E-300 turbojet, because India planned to use the E-300 on the Hindustan Aircraft Limited (HAL) HF-24 Marut. A modified HF-24 Mk IBX was loaned, and later given, to Egypt for engine trails with the E-300 turbojet. Thirty engineers from HAL were send to Egypt to maintain the aircraft.


Armament
The planned armament for the intercept mission consisted of two to four infra-red (IR) homing air-to-air missiles, such as the Russian AA-2 'Atoll', and two 30 mm Hispano cannon or four 23 mm Nudelmann-Suranov NS-23 cannon would have been used for the ground attack role, although the high loaded delta configuration offered serious shortcommings in the latter role.

 Flight Trails
The Egytian Air Force Chief, M. Sidky Mahmout, was invited by HAL in early 1963 and he asked Group Captian Kapil Bhargava of the Indian Air Force (IAF) to became the testpilot for the HA-300. He came to Egypt in June 1963 and flew more than 100 flight hours with aircraft powered by the E-300 turbojet.
Two Egyptian pilots were send to India in 1964 where they attended the Indian Air Force test pilot school to prepare for the flight development of the HA-300. Major Zohair Shalaby was a pilot of exceptional ability and Major Sahby al-Tawail was both a pilot and an engineer. Both of these officers completed the course succesfully.
The first prototype made its first flight on 7 March 1964, piloted by Group Captian Kapil Bhargava. The first HA-300 was powered for the initial trails by a 2,200 kg Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet. In the initial form, the aircraft was intended for relative slow speed trails, having subsonic engine air intakes and a non-powered rudder.
The second prototype, which joined the test programma on 22 July 1965, had the same powerplant as the first prototype, but had supersonic intakes and a power control for the rudder. With the Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet, the HA-300 attained Mach 1.13 .
The third prototype, which was the first with the E-300 turbojet, began taxi trails in November 1969, but the programme was cancelled without flight testing being undertaken with the third prototype.

Cancellation
The HA-300 programma was cancelled in 1969, due to the limited exceptions of the E-300 turbojet and thus the lack of a suitable powerplant and the Six Day War of June 1967. After the HA-300 was cancelled additional Soviet aircraft were ordered.
At the start of the HA-300 programme, it was planned to built additional prototypes and pre-production aircraft to join the flight programme during the course of 1965, and that the delivery of production aircraft would have been started before the end of 1966 or early 1967. Later, this date was set at 1968. The production of the HA-300 would have taken place at Military Aircraft Factory Number 36 at Helwan.

 Specification of the Helwan HA-300

Type: 
Single-seat point-defence interceptor with a limited ground-attack capability. 
Powerplant: 
One Helwan E-300 turbojet rated at 3,402 kg dry and 4,990 kg with reheat. 
Performance:
Maximum speed: 2,124 km/h at 12,192 m and 1,802 km/h with two air-to-air missiles. Initial rate of climb: 12,192 m/min. Combat radius: 643 km in clean condition. Service ceiling: 12,000 m.
Dimensions: 
Wingspan: 5.84 m. Length: 12.40 m. Height: 3.15 m. Wing area: 16.70 m2. 
Weights: 
Loaded weight: 5,443 kg in clean condition. 
 Armament: 
Two 30 mm Hispano or four 23 mm Nudelmann-Suranov NS-23 cannon and two to four infra-red (IR) homing air-to-air missiles​


----------



## fractaledge3 (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الاعزاء
الرجاء المشاركة بالرأى او بالمعلومات اوبالصور إذا أمكن.
شكراً لكم


----------



## fractaledge3 (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء منكم اخوانى اذا توفر بعض الوقت لديكم المساعدة فى ترجمة بعض الفقرات السابقة لتعم الفائدة.
شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 أبريل 2007)

طب سمعتو عن الطياره القاهره 200
الطياره دي كانت معجزه وقتها 
عارفين كانو بيشغلو الخريجين من قسم طيران في تصنيع الطائرات لكن دلوقتي مهندسين الطيران مرميين عل القهاوي


----------



## flanker (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااا جدا على الموضوع ده لانى كنت لاقتة زمان بس بعد كيدة معرفتش أوصلة تانى


----------



## fractaledge3 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة ان الطائرة القاهرة 200 كانت اقل تطورا من هذه الطائرة


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

لا حل و لا قوة الا بالله ...
متي ننهض تا نيا بهده الامة.....


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

كنت قد قرات مقالا حول طائرات صغيرة كانت تصنعها الجزائر فى التمانينيات 
هي ; Firnas-142 Safir-43


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

فمتى ننهض بامتنا مرة اخرى.....


----------



## م المصري (1 يناير 2008)

لمعلومات اكثر عن الطائرة المصرية حلوان 300 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حلوان_300


----------



## فهد الثاني (3 يناير 2008)

فمتى ننهض بامتنا مرة اخرى.....


----------



## khaledelrady (28 يناير 2008)

وااااااااا اسفاه


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اكيد الصناعه الحربية المصرية كانت رائد في وقت ما في السبعينيات والطائرة حلوان ما هي الا طائرة ميراج فرنسية نوع F--1 وتمت صناعه نمذج تحت اشراف الخبراء الفرنسيين ولكن الكلفه الانتاجية كانت عالية جدا ولا تغطي والغي لمشروع


----------



## fractaledge3 (1 فبراير 2008)

اسامة نعمانرشيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اكيد الصناعه الحربية المصرية كانت رائد في وقت ما في السبعينيات والطائرة حلوان ما هي الا طائرة ميراج فرنسية نوع F--1 وتمت صناعه نمذج تحت اشراف الخبراء الفرنسيين ولكن الكلفه الانتاجية كانت عالية جدا ولا تغطي والغي لمشروع


السلام عليكم 
معذرة لك ارجوا منك مراجعة معلوماتك اخشى انها ليست دقيقة و عليك قراة الموضوع من البداية.


----------



## الفانتوم (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بس اكيد في دلوقتي أكيد حاجات لحسن بس احنا شايلينها لعوزه...........!!!


----------



## فرعون مصر الأول (1 فبراير 2008)

منفضلك لاتستخف بقدرات بلدي مرة أخرى


----------



## Alphajet (18 فبراير 2008)

Al salam alaikom
There's a very informative article about Helwan-300 on this website

Smart Aerospace Community

Tell us what you think of it ?!

And the info of Mr. Osama are really inaccurate


----------



## fractaledge3 (20 فبراير 2008)

Alphajet قال:


> Al salam alaikom
> There's a very informative article about Helwan-300 on this website
> 
> Smart Aerospace Community
> ...



و عليكم السلام اخي العزيز
شكراً لك على مشاركتك و الموقع رائع فعلاً


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

Alphajet قال:


> Al salam alaikom
> There's a very informative article about Helwan-300 on this website
> 
> Smart Aerospace Community
> ...


 
اهلا ......... اخي الفاضل و مشاركتك الاولي الرائعه


----------



## Alphajet (1 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا, واتمني ان احصل علي افادات اكثر عن رأيكم بالموقع


----------



## Alphajet (1 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا, واتمني ان احصل علي افادات اكثر عن رأيكم بالموقع, لانه مصري 100%


----------



## Alphajet (2 مارس 2008)

*الطائرة حلوان 300, الحقيقة المفصلة*

في الستينيات, كانت مصر تعمل علي مشروع طموح لبناء أول مقاتلة اعتراضية عربية أسرع من الصوت, ولكن بعد بناء النموذج الثالث من الطائرة, توقف المشروع في عام 1969. الرابط التالي يشير الي مقالة تفصيلية عن الطائرة حلوان 300 علي الموقع المصري Smart Aerospace Community

http://www.e-sac.org/articles/scripts/article.php?id=13&tit=Helwan-300%3A+The+Egyptian+Interceptor+Project&cat=avart


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (11 مارس 2008)

يارب وفق امتنا


----------



## meid79 (1 أبريل 2008)

انا سمعت قبل كده علي القاهرة 200 بس اول مرة اسمع عن الطائرة حلوان هذه


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

اتمنى اليوم الذى يصنع فيه العرب سلاحهم بانفسهم


----------



## الحاتم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الموضوع يحتاج الى التدقيق فى الصور
لكن الموضوع جميل ويستحق صاحبة الشكر


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الحاتم قال:


> اعتقد ان الموضوع يحتاج الى التدقيق فى الصور
> لكن الموضوع جميل ويستحق صاحبة الشكر


 
شكراً اخي
و لكن اية صور بالضبط ؟
لا اعلم هل هناك صور مفبركة؟
اسامة حسين


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض المواقع لشهود عيان على تلك الطائرة في تلك الفترة

http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=704426

http://www.egyptiantalks.org/invb/lofiversion/index.php/t23917.html

http://www.4flying.com/showthread.php?t=11328


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد أدرجنا موضزعا مثبتا عن الطائرات العربية 
و أرجو أن يستفيد الجمع من المعلومات الواردة فيه عن حلوان-300


----------



## الديوان (3 فبراير 2009)

*بحب رجال الوطن المخلصين سوف يكون لنا مكاناً في العلا بإذن الله تعالي​*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 فبراير 2009)

اكديد قال:


> كنت قد قرات مقالا حول طائرات صغيرة كانت تصنعها الجزائر فى التمانينيات
> هي ; Firnas-142 Safir-43


 السلام عليكم . . . العرب هم من وضع للعلوم الحديثة مبادئها و ليس بغريب أن نجدهم يشغلون وضائف عالية الأهمية في شركات ضخمة كبووينغ إيرباي بومباردييه و غيرها . . . 
كتعقيب بسيط على الأخ اكديد طائرات فرناس و السفير لازالت تصنع الآن بمعامل شركة بناء الطيران الجزائرية ECA و الموضوع مفصل اكثر في الصناعة الطيرانية العربية 
بارك الله فيك على اللفتة و رجاؤنا أن نعود كسابق عهدنا رأسا لا ذيلا لهذا العالم


----------



## diaa_500 (2 أبريل 2011)

إنشاء الله ستعود الصناعات الثقيلة مرة ثانية بعد ثورة 25يناير المجيدة


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الافادة موضوع رائع نرجو المزيد


----------

